# Top Mount Turbo



## Fairlady Z (Apr 7, 2004)

Well.... i am getting an sr20det... and i want to change the manifold to a top mount for the turbo. Anyone know any company names to look at? I prefer parts from the Japanese domestic market... but i guess i am open to any names for a top mount manifold now


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

top mount turbo...hgahah thats a new term...check out protech's manifolds...


----------



## datsunboy (Mar 24, 2004)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> top mount turbo...hgahah thats a new term...check out protech's manifolds...


thats what they've been called for ages!


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

i know someone who makes a top mount manifold


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

I do too  www.protech-fabrication.com


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

I think chimmike, and javiar are about to squab! lol.. 

"BUy my manifold"
"NO BUY MY MANIFOLD"
(chuck) no make your own!


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

I like Javier's... it looks like SNAKES MANG!!!


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

I soemtimes have to wonder if having those manifolds soooo long like that cause any kind of lag?.. im assuming the exhaust has to travel more to reach the turbo, and could probably get a shitload of bad backpressure from there not being enough exhaust to fill the pipes.. but what do i know


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

actually since their equal length I would say they DECREASE lag... and the external wastegate position kicks arse...


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

James said:


> actually since their equal length I would say they DECREASE lag... and the external wastegate position kicks arse...


Long runners increse lag but VE goes up with correct equal length runners and if the pulses don't fight each other, sometimes the lag doesnt get much worse.

Mike


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

oh i see, very good to know.

then the benefit is being able to achieve higher hp in the end right?


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

James said:


> oh i see, very good to know.
> 
> then the benefit is being able to achieve higher hp in the end right?


Yes and sometimes harness the pulse enginery to drive the turbo faster using a divided housing and a pulse converter manifold.

Also since the turbo is driven by heat energy, longer runners dispate more heat and cause more lag. Its balancing top end power, pulse energy and heat loss and their are many opinions which way is ultimatly the best.

My opinion is a pulse converter manfold perferably using a divided exhaust housing if posible with shortish close to equal length runners is best for all around and for a pure street turbo, making up to 350 hp a log is still pretty damn good due to its efficent use of heat energy and its cost effectivness.

So-

Log- good use of heat energy, cheap, easy to package, durable if made of weld el

Trick equal length- can be more laggy if runners are too long, can make lots of power, can be just as quick spooling as log if designed right, can be more prone to cracking, expensive

Mike


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

ok ic, thanks for the mental cookie mike.

edit: gotcha thanks.


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

James said:


> ok ic, thanks for the mental cookie mike.


see my edits for more info


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

the lag wont increase at all if the correct dia. tubing is used. a well designed equal length mani will work very well....even on "street cars" with larger turbos  top or bottom mount equal length designs also usually allow for optimal wg placement....for example


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

:jawdrop:


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

Laughs histerically.. damn.. that is one huge ass turbo


----------



## Fairlady Z (Apr 7, 2004)

*Wow!*

WOW! Okay... never used forums before.... but that feedback... was amazing. I will definetly check out protech's manifold... but do you guys know any other? Im pretty sure there are more out there in the world... ive tried looking for two main ones..but cant come up with them. 

But another problem i have... is what turbo to put on. GT25R.... GT2835.... or a T3/T04E.... so much to chose from. ANy other turbo i should be considering?

Thanks again for feedback guys...it really helps. ALso... being new to this thing.. how do i use this... "avatar" thing. I want to show you guys pics of my Lady... she is a dreamer. So... can you guys help me out there too... but the manifold and turbo is obviously more important


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

what do you plan to do with the car?


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

who the fuck erased my posts


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

does it matter? they didn't add much info anyways.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

so gay


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

Tommy got OWNED


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Chuck said:


> Tommy got OWNED



for real these mods love you use the "high status" whenever they can...even when its not needed.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

moderators can't delete posts smart guy.


----------



## Fairlady Z (Apr 7, 2004)

*.... gone for 60 seconds....*

So i leave for like..seriosly 10 minutes.... wow.... 40 million replies..not really...

Well... this car is actually capable of having so many engine swapped into it. The main engine i would love to put in a Z.... is the RB26dett.... but since this is a 4 seater (more weight than the two seater) i decided to just go for the sr20det. And so .... the engine is on the way... but i definetly want to upgrade immediately. SO.... i need this manifold... and i need a better turbo.

The protech wasnt so bad.... except it looked like it was a bottom mount..unless i was looking at the wrong one.

But any suggestion for those turbo options?


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

that's why I was asking about your plans for the car... you want to drive it daily no?


----------



## Fairlady Z (Apr 7, 2004)

daily grind... yeah... i only want to hit 450 for now....since the stock internals can only handle... well... 450. So maybe less. I do plan to upgrade internals later... but for now.... 450 to the wheels... is plenty.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Fairlady Z said:


> The protech wasnt so bad.... except it looked like it was a bottom mount..unless i was looking at the wrong one.


IIRC, the protech manifold would look just like mine, but with the sr20 or course


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

The GT25R is rated to about 400 hp while the GT30R is rated to like 500 I think... thats if you're sure your engine can handle that much.

http://www.turbofast.com.au/GTseries.html

GT25R is less than 300 hp.

Mike


----------



## Fairlady Z (Apr 7, 2004)

looks nice.... but... couldnt find it on their website... how much did you pay for yours?


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

he bought Javiers old manifold.


----------



## Fairlady Z (Apr 7, 2004)

oh.... so... no turbo ideas?


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

James said:


> The GT25R is rated to about 400 hp while the GT30R is rated to like 500 I think... thats if you're sure your engine can handle that much.
> 
> http://www.turbofast.com.au/GTseries.html


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

James said:


> he bought Javiers old manifold.



yea, youde have to pm javier and see what he can do about maybe making you one...a cheaper log manifold like mine


----------



## Fairlady Z (Apr 7, 2004)

do you think they mean 400 hp stock?... how about cranking up the psi... is that what they mean by 400?


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

they mean they can flow efficiently up to 400bhp.


----------



## Fairlady Z (Apr 7, 2004)

javier makes it?.... low prices? With what materials?


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

YOur car is the 77 Z right? Javier made one off for his old car which got smashed... don't think he makes anything for the Z... yet...


----------



## Fairlady Z (Apr 7, 2004)

then what is better... gt2835.... gt3035.... gt25r.... or the t3/t04e? I know the t3/t04E will definetly have lag.... it wont spool faster than the dual ball bearing the gt25r or the gt30 will have... but once that t3 turbo kicks in..... good bye


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Fairlady Z said:


> javier makes it?.... low prices? With what materials?



yes

well...sort of. i bought mine used for like $400

youde have to ask him...i know itde be hard to find welds as good as his


----------



## Fairlady Z (Apr 7, 2004)

well...he's not making it for a Z.... he's making it for an SR20det.... the stock Z has an L20... little slow for my blood... so thats why im swapping an sr20


----------



## Fairlady Z (Apr 7, 2004)

hmmmm.... if the price is right...i would buy from javier....


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Fairlady Z said:


> then what is better... gt2835.... gt3035.... gt25r.... or the t3/t04e? I know the t3/t04E will definetly have lag.... it wont spool faster than the dual ball bearing the gt25r or the gt30 will have... but once that t3 turbo kicks in..... good bye


Maximum boost by Corky Bell has very explanations of turbo sizing! like if you want to drag race it you want a large turbo, if you want anything else you probably want a turbo that will create its maximum boost by 2/3 of the cars redline...


----------



## Fairlady Z (Apr 7, 2004)

not really familiar with the redline of the sr20.... this car will be taken to the strip... and of course... there are the occasional "street" racing. So... big turbo... or 2/3 redline?


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> who the fuck erased my posts


I did, you got a problem with that? They were useless and argumentive. I also deleted Chimikes as well.

Mike


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Fairlady Z said:


> not really familiar with the redline of the sr20.... this car will be taken to the strip... and of course... there are the occasional "street" racing. So... big turbo... or 2/3 redline?


oh thought you were turboing your 77 Z...

www.sr20forum.com

check that forum, lots of turbo sr20's. the best turbo for all around use is the GT28RS right now...


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

haha i dont have a problem with it, i guess. but i do think that price should be a concern when picking out a manifold. we arent all made of money


----------



## Fairlady Z (Apr 7, 2004)

james... i thought we were on the same page....i am turboing my Z.... by swapping an sr20 on it.... the t25 is not realyl floating my boat. stock psi will only get me 250rwhp... (by cranking it up to 13-15 psi) So... i need...no wait.. i WANT a better turbo..with a better manifold of course. 

I actually am also a member of the sr20 forum... but i felt it was strcitly se-r's.... and.... so... yeah... maybe i will post there to then. But tomorrow... imma go to bed now..... catch some zzzzzss..... but keep posting...i want to be learned...


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

oh sorry, its almost 9 here and I'm in a boring class... didn't read carefully.

a cheap alternative to the GT series for the sr20 is the GTiR T28 (i'm running it).


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

James said:


> oh sorry, its almost 9 here and I'm in a boring class... didn't read carefully.
> 
> a cheap alternative to the GT series for the sr20 is the GTiR T28 (i'm running it).



and dont forget, the disco potato t28 is ball bearing, allowing for quicker spool ups...


----------



## Fairlady Z (Apr 7, 2004)

t28.... plus the sr20... equals to the sr20det... s15...... 247 stock... crank up psi to 13-15..... around 300 rwhp... btw...you guys are a lot of help.~!

but... our goal... is 450...well...400-450. Any other turbos?


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

only those other exotics I mentioned before... GT30/35R... expensive but will get you there...


----------



## Fairlady Z (Apr 7, 2004)

hear of a price? How pricey.... 1500...seems to be my limit...


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

jgy customs carries them I think... check their site, there should be a link from sr20forums for it but I think it will break your budget.


----------



## Fairlady Z (Apr 7, 2004)

:fluffy: :fluffy:


James said:


> oh sorry, its almost 9 here and I'm in a boring class... didn't read carefully.
> 
> a cheap alternative to the GT series for the sr20 is the GTiR T28 (i'm running it).



class at 9? wow


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

here is a page from jgy customs that will help you out alot

http://www.jgycustoms.com/serg20/turbos.htm


----------



## Fairlady Z (Apr 7, 2004)

ok...imma go to sleep...u go to class and pay attention...thanks man... lots of help. ill talk to you tomorrow


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

you're telling me, it goes to 10!!!! AAAAAGHHHH!!!!


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> haha i dont have a problem with it, i guess. but i do think that price should be a concern when picking out a manifold. we arent all made of money


I just wanted to stop you guys from arguning and screwing up a good thread.

Mike


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

James said:


> Maximum boost by Corky Bell has very explanations of turbo sizing! like if you want to drag race it you want a large turbo, if you want anything else you probably want a turbo that will create its maximum boost by 2/3 of the cars redline...


Or read my new book, Sport Compacts Engine and powertrain handbook for good reading on turbos, turbo theory and sizing.

Mike


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

hahahaha, good plug...

are you serious about the book? i'll get it off amazon if you are.


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

James said:


> The GT25R is rated to about 400 hp while the GT30R is rated to like 500 I think... thats if you're sure your engine can handle that much.
> 
> http://www.turbofast.com.au/GTseries.html
> 
> ...


The GT25R is rated at around 280 hp.

Mike


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

James said:


> hahahaha, good plug...
> 
> are you serious about the book? i'll get it off amazon if you are.


Yes its by classic motorbooks. My honda book by HP has a lot of good engine theory and turbo stuff too.

Mike


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

oh oops... was just reading of the turbofast site.

i'll get your books then... you owe me a couple bucks if they're no good!


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

javierb14 said:


> i know someone who makes a top mount manifold


Is you shop in Phonix accross the street from hasport? If so I was there last week.

Mike


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

morepower2 said:


> Is you shop in Phonix accross the street from hasport? If so I was there last week.
> 
> Mike


yes sir...we just finished the move. stop by anytime....we are always there.


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

javierb14 said:


> yes sir...we just finished the move. stop by anytime....we are always there.


Damn, I was in your shop! I was with Brian at Hasport. I was on a business trip doing Nismo testing at ATC so I dropped in to say hi to Brian and Keith and they brought me by your shop and introduced me to a bunch of the guys work their. 

I think I saw your turbo B13 sitting outside. Where you there? Do you remember seeing me? You guys do nice work!

Mike


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

Nismo testing? of what? Can you tell us in the mod forum?  

when can we expect your Nissan book Mike?


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

morepower2 said:


> Yes its by classic motorbooks. My honda book by HP has a lot of good engine theory and turbo stuff too.
> 
> Mike


I can't find your other book Mike, I found the Honda one but I did title and author search and it did not come up, is it new?


----------



## Gorath (Feb 16, 2003)

If you want to just buy a kit Enjuku Racing makes a nice kit
http://www.sr20detperformance.com/turboupgrades.html
393hp @ 21psi
I believe it is a stock bottom end because they have gotten somewhere around 500 whp out of the stock block


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

James said:


> I can't find your other book Mike, I found the Honda one but I did title and author search and it did not come up, is it new?


Its not under my name, probably sport compact car or the publisher is classic motorbooks. Its in the sotres already so it should be avalibe online.

Mike


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

chimmike said:


> Nismo testing? of what? Can you tell us in the mod forum?
> 
> when can we expect your Nissan book Mike?


Maybe this summer.

Mike


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

Gorath said:


> If you want to just buy a kit Enjuku Racing makes a nice kit
> http://www.sr20detperformance.com/turboupgrades.html
> 393hp @ 21psi
> I believe it is a stock bottom end because they have gotten somewhere around 500 whp out of the stock block


Yeah but they don't make stuff for FF cars right?

Mike


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

morepower2 said:


> Damn, I was in your shop! I was with Brian at Hasport. I was on a business trip doing Nismo testing at ATC so I dropped in to say hi to Brian and Keith and they brought me by your shop and introduced me to a bunch of the guys work their.
> 
> I think I saw your turbo B13 sitting outside. Where you there? Do you remember seeing me? You guys do nice work!
> 
> Mike



thanks...i dont think we were introduced...i was probably running around or trying to finish up some parts. if you saw a white b13 with a primered hood/bumper...that's mine


----------



## Fairlady Z (Apr 7, 2004)

Javier...how much would it cost if i ask you to make a top mount manifold for an sr20? i dont know what turbo to run yet.... might be t3/t04e.... or.... it might be a GT.... SO MUCH TO CHOSE FROM!


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

pm him for a faster respnse


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

javierb14 said:


> thanks...i dont think we were introduced...i was probably running around or trying to finish up some parts. if you saw a white b13 with a primered hood/bumper...that's mine


yes that was it, the next time I am at Hasport, I'll drop in and look for you.

Mike


----------

